
Ties to Saudi Prince Weigh on SoftBank Fund’s Future - lawrenceyan
https://www.wsj.com/articles/ties-to-saudi-prince-weigh-on-softbank-funds-future-1539791751
======
neonate
[http://archive.is/ZY5Ln](http://archive.is/ZY5Ln)

------
mandeepj
Not sure why Kashoggi went to a Saudi consulate in Turkey but not here in US.

~~~
raincom
Very good question. I heard that a Saudi consulate in DC asked him to go to
Turkey. Khashoggi should not have gone to any Saudi consulate at all--of
course, this is something one learns after the fact. But he should have known
better that Saudi is not some random Western country.

~~~
wodenokoto
Given that he was a journalist and had his Iwatch recording, maybe he
underestimated the severity of the situation, and simply expected to get a
story about unfairness he would survive to tell.

------
zby
There is a speculation that that was the purpose of Turkey investigating this
in such a way: [https://www.forbes.com/sites/melikkaylan/2018/10/18/the-
secr...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/melikkaylan/2018/10/18/the-secret-
history-of-the-saudi-consulate-affair-turkeys-counter-attack/)

~~~
empath75
Yeah as awful as what happened to Kashoggi is, Saudi Arabia was been savagely
murdering people for decades and nobody blinked.

It’s not just the Turks— this whole thing is an internal power struggle over
dynastic succession with hundreds of billions of dollars at stake.

Nobody making a stink about this in Congress gives a solitary shit about press
freedom in Saudi Arabia. I guarantee there is some money being funneled to all
those guys from some interest in Saudi Arabia opposed to the crown prince.

~~~
User23
It's understandable, but not admirable, that the media only cares when it's
someone they identify with.

~~~
nonce725
I wouldn't call in "only cares" but certainly "rallies around" more than
usual.

Homicides in the general population happen regularly and are taken seriously,
but if a cop is murdered? That's next-level enforcement.

Humans naturally band together to protect a tribe they're a part of. Modern
tribes revolve around work.

